# Working as a Personal Trainer



## benguo (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey guys, my other half is a PT here in the UK and is finding it hard to get a job in Dubai. I am moving over end of August ( i have already secured a job) and she is going to join me in September. Do you think it will be easier for her to get a job as a PT once she is in the Dubai? Cheers guys 
Ben G


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

She'll have better chances of finding a job once she's here. However good PT jobs are hard to come by, the biggest and obvious employer (won't say name ) is crap, hours are long and pay is low. A lot of PT's don't enjoy much job stability. Hope the situation is different for your other half


----------



## benguo (Jul 22, 2011)

thank you for the reply, she has been in touch with one guy that has his own fitness company, he doesn't have any work at the moment for her but he might know someone who can help her. She had an initial phone interview for a big hotel group but the hotel is based 2 hours drive outside Dubai so I'm not sure how that would work out. Will just have to wait and see.


----------



## wildchild77 (Aug 26, 2011)

benguo said:


> Hey guys, my other half is a PT here in the UK and is finding it hard to get a job in Dubai. I am moving over end of August ( i have already secured a job) and she is going to join me in September. Do you think it will be easier for her to get a job as a PT once she is in the Dubai? Cheers guys
> Ben G


Hi!
just wanted to know how your other half got on with the job search as i'm pretty much in the same boat-finding it very difficult as it seems most companies only want to hire inexperienced people or non-english speaker (maybe they will want less money). Let me know how things are and keep in touch as i've been a trainer for 5yrs now and would be good to know how other experienced trainers gain work out here.
thanks


----------

